
Show HN: YCReader – iOS hacker news client powered by official API - Bioengine
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ycreader/id1215004042
======
owly
Does this have a night/dark mode? My favorite iOS client is still Darmesh
Patel's "Hacker News". He hasn't updated it since 2015, but it still seems to
work better than the others I've tried.

~~~
Bioengine
There is no night/dark mode as of now but it should be added somewhere around
the next version.

